# Growing plants in sponge.



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon Malawi tank and i have some plants that they dig up. They are not dug up constantly but once they are dug up thew wont go back in. I was thyinking of planting them in sponges so that the foor system is not constantly brocken and i can just replant it. If i fid thes would i need to use filter sponges or could i get sponges from the super market?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Valisneria? That is a rooted plant that they won't eat but might dig up. I still have one planted tank done with sponge. I put undergravel filter plates across the bottom of this 150, then a layer of inch and half thick sponge. I cut slots in it where plants would go, opened them from one side and snapped them back shut on the roots. Then I could cover the sponge with a thin layer of gravel. To keep a very slow circulation thrugh the sponge, I have a single lift tube and one of the smallest sizes of powerhead. This tank was set up over 20 years ago and is still growing plants and fish, but I've added a couple more inches of plant gravel on top of the sponge. Actually it is the same powerhead, I'll have to keep an eye on it.

Plants that don't need to be planted, but can be tied instead to driftwood or rocks are a good choice, Anubias, Java moss, Java fern, and African water fern. Wrapping some Java moss around a val's base might deter the fish from digging it up.

Old sponge filters if you didn't throw them out would work ,but a big sheet of the Poret foam works best.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I already have Anubis, java fern and moss. I also have e.tennulus, dwarf hairgrass and a water Lilly. Can I do it without the under grave filter or without 1 piece of sponge. I was thinking more along the lines of having pieces of it so when it gets dug up I can just stick them in again.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mthom211 said:


> I already have Anubis, java fern and moss. I also have e.tennulus, dwarf hairgrass and a water Lilly. Can I do it without the under grave filter or without 1 piece of sponge. I was thinking more along the lines of having pieces of it so when it gets dug up I can just stick them in again.


 I'm not too sure how chain sword, hairgrass, and water lilires would hold up to Malawis, even if their roots are protected.

Sure, you can cut a slot in old sponge filters or new sponge replacements and heel the planted sponges into the sand or gravel. You are kind of on the experimental edge with your last three plant choices.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

The chain sword is growing really well. I had it emmersed in my pond and on the runners it throws out it has bulb like things. I chucked them in and now they are rappidly spreadding. The water lilly has never been uprotted even when i move it they leave it alone. It is not a banna lilly I had some of them and they were constantly pulled out. the hairgrass is the worst for being pulled out. I might put it in another tank. I use kitchen sponges to clean my tanks could I use these?


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

If you have more than one tank, do what I do:

1. grow hygrophilia polysperma out to a jungle in a peaceful community tank.

2. move your forest into your cichlid tank.

3. let them shred at will. it usually looks fine for a week or two.

4. pull out what's left. repeat.

W


----------

